# Paph Bryce Larkin



## orchid527 (Feb 23, 2020)

_This is _Fumi's Delight 'Barbara Ann's Butterbowl' AM/AOS x _micranthum_ 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS, out of a flask from Windy Hill Gardens. They have been very slow growers. The spread is about 9 cm. The edges of the petals are a little wavy and the colors muted. Otherwise, an interesting flower. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2020)

i really like that.
Was the micranthum an 'eburneum'?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 23, 2020)

That really is a beauty. Wish I had a couple of those guys.


----------



## chris20 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks perfect to me. Love the odd brownish colour against a white lip.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 24, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks fantastic! I have two seedlings from Windy Hill. They are slow growing also. Good to know its them and not me. Aldo, it's great to see what all the wait is about.


----------



## BigBaby (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks great, think I’ll be ordering a few of these! - P x


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 24, 2020)

That's a great outcome! Your plant's flower is much better suited to my tastes than the BL that flowered for me. My plant's flower was white and the tessellation was reduced to mostly being speckles. I'm hoping it improves next time it flowers, but I'm not holding out a lot of hope.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2020)

Yay Parvi hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paworsport (Feb 25, 2020)

Perfect flower and color, send it to me


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2020)

wow!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 25, 2020)

What is the leaf span on that flowering size plant?


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> What is the leaf span on that flowering size plant?


Bob, the leaf span is about 8 inches. The pot is 4 inches, if that helps as a reference. I have one of these in bud with a leaf span of only 6 inches. They are not very large, but they took years to reach this size. Mike


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m always prejudiced against hybrids and I absolutely love this one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2020)

I bought a compot from Windy Hill in 2016. The first seedling that came to spike was early last year, but it sat low for many months and eventually just dried up. The plant was at 6 inch across with multiple growths via stolons already! It was the smallest yet among the two most vigorous among the bunch. The second vigorous seedling with five new growths (both via stolongs and right at the foot of the mother plant) has been in sheath for many months. It is about 8-9inch wide. I really hope it blooms this year. The rest of the seedlings are tad bit smaller and all single-growth plants. 

I have one from Piping Rock from their own breeding. It was in sheath for many months in 2017 and eventually also dried up brown and dead. 
It has multiple growths at the moment. 

While at it, one of my Barbara Larkin with multiple growths was in bud last year, but it also just sat low for many months and eventually dried up as well. This particular plant was under attack by mites.


----------



## Don I (Feb 27, 2020)

I like that a lot.
Don


----------



## e-spice (Feb 27, 2020)

Stunning. I have one of those from Windy Hill as well. Seems like a healthy little plant but slow growing, as you said. If mine is half as nice as this one I'll be happy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2020)

That has MoJo Mike!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 6, 2020)

Mike, how long did it take from the fist sign of sheath appearing at the center to open bloom?
Mine (the ones that blasted and one that's been in sheath for months now) took so long. I'm about to throw them in the garbage bin!! hahaha


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 6, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Mike, how long did it take from the fist sign of sheath appearing at the center to open bloom?
> Mine (the ones that blasted and one that's been in sheath for months now) took so long. I'm about to throw them in the garbage bin!! hahaha



I didn't keep accurate records, but it may have been as long as 4-5 months, but for the first 2-3 months the bud remained in the sheath. You could tell something was going to happen because you could see the sheath get thicker each week until it finally split open. (I will neither confirm nor deny that I may have used a tool to open the sheath and examine the bud before it emerged.) Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks, Mike!
Mine has been in sheath for at least 4 months. In the last two months, there has been no change in its development. So, I'm losing my hope at this point. It is shooting up five new growths, some are in the form of stolons, and others are rising right from the base of the main growth. 
So, it is a great grower, but I guess I'm failing it by not being able to provide consistently cool & humid environment for proper flower production.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone getting rid of them...


----------



## KateL (Mar 14, 2020)

I really like it!


----------

